# Dings in carparks



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I now know why people don't stop to tell you they dinged your car in the carpark. In a crappy Renault when the wind caught a door and knocked it into the next car, found the owner and told them and gave my details. Paid my excess, done.

Protected no claims, so no great shakes.

Until renewal day. I've done some test quotations with and without the claim recorded, even with 9 years no claims I'm seeing an increase of 50% on my quotation for a door prang - the problem is, I have two cars, so I'm seeing that increase being applied to both policies!

Moral of the story, go find your cheque book and tuck £500 into their door window to cover costs and save yourself five years of increased premiums on all vehicles you have.

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree 100%. All a rip off.

If I have a prang in my car my motorbike insurance gets hit as well (or the other way around). They don't even have the courtesy to allow you to match ncb bonus. If you start biking you start from scratch, yet any incident on either hits both.

Different classes of insurance, but like having a claim on your travel insurance and then finding your car insurance goes up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I admire your honesty. I always carefully consider my parking space to avoid this sort of thing - not easy so often.

The number of people who fling their door open and think it's perfectly acceptable to bang the door of the car next to them - even when they have seen someone sitting in the car (!) and then walk off as if nothing had happened is an eye opener.

Some don't care and walk away. Some feel responsibility and apologise. I think there is a huge difference in people's standards and respect for other people and their property.

You set a shining example and it's not fair that your insurance penalises you for your honesty - and that the careless get away with it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> I now know why people don't stop to tell you they dinged your car in the carpark. In a crappy Renault when the wind caught a door and knocked it into the next car, found the owner and told them and gave my details. Paid my excess, done.
> 
> Protected no claims, so no great shakes.
> 
> ...


A similar thing happened to me. I didn't even claim for the damage done to my own car and my NCD is protected. The bloody car was stationary and the wind caught the door and the other driver drove into it. My fault... :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Some don't care and walk away. Some feel responsibility and apologise. I think there is a huge difference in people's standards and respect for other people and their property.
> 
> You set a shining example and it's not fair that your insurance penalises you for your honesty - and that the careless get away with it.


Well said and so true. Doesn't seem the right way to treat honest folk.


----------



## DTH (Sep 24, 2015)

To avoid this I've taken to going up 1 or more floors / parking at the arse end of the car park well away from the masses. Also good for you - walking further and wotnot  . On several occasions I've come back to find someone parked right next to me! Even though there were many, many empty spaces around and on more than one occasion - an entirely empty floor! People are Batdoo.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

DTH said:


> On several occasions I've come back to find someone parked right next to me! Even though there were many, many empty spaces around and on more than one occasion - an entirely empty floor! People are Batdoo.


This is something I will never get my head around. I was coming back to my car (again in an otherwise totally empty car park) and a lady drove in and parked right next to my car. She even parked on my passenger side, making it difficult for her to get out of her own car!

Fortunately she managed to dismount her vehicle appropriately, unaware I was watching!

Madness.


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

all my cars have been dinged at least once

My golf, my smart, my 1 series and when I get my TT that will also be part of the list


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

A car wash company that operated out of a multi-storey car park managed to leave a nice scrape on one of my wheel arches, worst part was as it was on the rear one and they'd reverse parked my car back into the bay I didn't even notice until I I went to go out in the car again the following day. :x


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Dash said:


> I now know why people don't stop to tell you they dinged your car in the carpark. In a crappy Renault when the wind caught a door and knocked it into the next car, found the owner and told them and gave my details. Paid my excess, done.
> 
> Protected no claims, so no great shakes.
> 
> Until renewal day. I've done some test quotations with and without the claim recorded, even with 9 years no claims I'm seeing an increase of 50% on my quotation for a door prang.


Something similar happened to me. I had a Peugeot with protected no claims. The price was £230p.a. After the accident, it was offered to me at £340... The solution is to shop around insurance companies and ensure that the no claims discount (as protected) gets passed on. (You should shop around every year anyway.)

One of the bad things is that although your NCD is unaltered, the actual premium goes up because you have had an accident. The reason the insurance companies will give you is that having had one accident, statistically, you are likely to have another and therefore you are a greater risk, therefore the premium is higher.

This is so much garbage. They are getting their money back in installments


----------

